# Marco Van Basten



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

*"Sono un giocatore normale che ogni tanto fa cose eccezionali" (Marco Van Basten)

Marcel (detto Marco) Van Basten*: attaccante olandese nato ad Utrecht il 31 Ottobre del 1964.

*Altezza: 1,88
Peso: 80 Kg*

E' stato, dal 1987 al 1995, il *centravanti del grande Milan di Arrigo Sacchi e Fabio Capello* e della nazionale olandese. E' considerato uno degli attaccanti più forti della storia del calcio. In carriera ha segnato *300 gol* (90 in 147 partite con la maglia del Milan). Dopo Messi, ed insieme a Platini e al connazionale Crujff, è stato il giocatore che ha *vinto più palloni d'oro: 3* (1988, 1989, 1992). E' stato anche Campione d'Europa con la nazionale olandese in Germania nel 1988. 

Marco Van Basten è stato il prototipo del centravanti ideale: *rapido, completo, elegante e freddissimo sotto porta. Calciava di destro, di sinistro e era bravissimo anche nel gioco aereo e in acrobazia*. Non era solo un uomo gol, la sua tecnica sopraffina gli permetteva anche di spaziare su tutto il fronte d'attacco e servire assist preziosissimi ai compagni di squadra. 

Cresce nel vivaio dell'Ajax e debutta in prima squadra nel 1981. Resta nel club di Amsterdam fino al 1987 segnando la bellezza di 128 gol in 133 partite. *Nel 1987 viene ingaggiato dal Milan in cambio di una cifra molto molto bassa (considerate le cifre che girano oggi): circa 2 miliardi delle vecchie lire*. Van Basten si presenta subito con un gol, siglato contro il Bari in Coppa Italia. La carriera di Marco Van Basten con la maglia del Milan è piena di trofei, premi e riconoscimenti. Questo il *palmares di Marco Van Basten con la maglia rossonera*: 3 scudetti, 2 coppe dei Campioni, 2 coppe intercontinentali, 2 supercoppe europee, 3 Supercoppe italiane, 3 palloni d'oro, 2 volte capocannoniere della Serie A. E' stato, inoltre, il primo giocatore ad aver segnato 4 gol in una gara di Coppa dei Campioni: contro il Goteborg nel Novembre del 1992.

Tanto forte quanto sfortunato: la sua carriera è sempre stata condizionata dagli *infortuni alle caviglie* che lo hanno costretto più volte all'operazione. L'ultimo intervento subito alla caviglia, nel 1993, è quello fatale che lo costringe ad appendere gli scarpini al chiodo. Dopo l'operazione si riaggrega alla squadra due anni dopo, nel *1995*, ma subito dopo prende la decisione di *ritirarsi definitivamente dal calcio giocato*. Nel 1999, giorno del centenario dell'AC Milan, Marco Van Basten è stato eletto l'*attaccante milanista del secolo*.

Attualmente svolge il ruolo di capo allenatore nell'*Heerenveen*, squadra del massimo campionato olandese.

*Video dei gol di Van Basten con la maglia del Milan da Youtube

Marco Van Basten, il cigno rossonero. Tutta la sua storia

*<strong>


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Meglio non si poteva iniziare. Era davvero un piacere vederlo giocare.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il gol di Van Basten in rovesciata contro il Goteborg. Video da Youtube


----------



## Principe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Io piango ancora per essere nato nel 1986, l'ho visto una volta dal vivo ma ero troppo piccolo per apprezzare questo sublime giocatore , immenso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Ibrahimovic e Balotelli forse non valgono la sua unghia.


----------



## The P (17 Febbraio 2013)

se tifo Milan è perché quando non andavo nemmeno a scuola mi sono innamorato di questo giocatore vedendo una partita con mio padre.


----------



## Butcher (17 Febbraio 2013)

Che amarezza non averlo visto giocare...


----------



## Livestrong (17 Febbraio 2013)

Semplicemente il migliore in assoluto


----------



## rossovero (17 Febbraio 2013)

Io sono dell'85 ma mio babbo mi portava a San Siro già a 6-7 anni. Ovviamente non potevo apprezzare come adesso i giocatori e il gioco, ma quello me lo ricordo: un gol su punizione, perfettamente nel sette, contro il Bari.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Essendo dell'89 non ricordo nulla di Marco,ed è un grande dispiacere,ahimè.


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2013)

L'attaccante più forte che il Milan abbia avuto, parlo di valore assoluto, non certo di longevità con i nostri colori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Febbraio 2013)

lo stesso Maradona aveva detto che Van Basten si è infortunato quando stava per diventare il migliore di sempre...non ho mai visto nessuno fare un gol del genere in una partita del genere


----------



## Prinz (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tuo il Regno
Tua la Potenza
Tua la Gloria nei secoli.
Amen


----------



## smallball (17 Febbraio 2013)

La faccia di Rinus Michels il commissario tecnico olandese dopo quel goal fa capire l'unicita' di quel gesto


----------



## 2515 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Avesse avuto caviglie sane Messi sarebbe come minimo a metà strada dai suoi palloni d'oro, altro che sopra..


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Febbraio 2013)

Carriera terminata a 28 anni e ho detto tutto


----------



## Hammer (17 Febbraio 2013)

Non l'ho mai visto giocare, ma mio padre lo adora e lo venera come una Leggenda.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (17 Febbraio 2013)

Il piu' grande di tutti.
Mostro.


----------



## runner (18 Febbraio 2013)

Marco unico!!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Super Marco

peccato essere stato troppo piccolo per andare a vederlo a San Siro, ricordo solo del poster 94-95 l'ultimo dove fu in rosa e l'addio al Berlusconi 

dopo di lui ho visto solo Sheva e Weah


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Tuo il Regno
> Tua la Potenza
> Tua la Gloria nei secoli.
> Amen


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (6 Marzo 2013)

semplicemente il più grande centravanti di TUTTI I TEMPI!!!!


----------



## tequilad (7 Marzo 2013)

Divino.


----------



## runner (14 Marzo 2013)

tra le altre cose oltre ad essere un fuoriclasse è stato davvero un uomo di grandi valori anche al di fuori del campo di gioco

Marco Unico


----------



## pennyhill (25 Giugno 2013)

25 anni fa:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 25 anni fa:



solo i numeri 1 possono pensare una roba del genere


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> 25 anni fa:



Io c'ero, l'ho visto in diretta. Che dire??Rinus Michels non poteva crederci.Marco è stato l'unico giocatore in grado di far vincere all'Olanda una grande competizione. Questo testimonia la sua grandezza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Luglio 2013)

Probabilmente il più grande campione della storia del Milan.

è leggenda


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2013)

Ha giocato poco ma per me sarà sempre il più grande, il calciatore che ho amato di più. Faceva giocate pazzesche con una naturalezza disarmante ed amava la maglia rossonera. Vedendolo salutare il pubblico con gli occhi lucidi quella sera d'agosto di tanti anni fa ho pianto come un bambino.


----------



## O Animal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Un giocatore che rivedere ancora oggi mi fa venire i brividi, come lui nessuno mai...


----------



## bagginses (19 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Pier_rossonero (20 Gennaio 2014)

Semplicemente ...... IL PIU' GRANDE


----------



## Albijol (22 Gennaio 2014)

Il mio rimpianto più grande è quello di aver cominciato a seguire il calcio solo dal 1994, che campione che mi sono perso


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Ottobre 2014)

Ero allo stadio il giorno dell'addio al calcio di Albertini.
Al gol di Van Basten c'è stato un boato e a molta gente è scesa più di una lacrima (sottoscritto compreso ).
Forse questo basta per far capire la grandezza di Marco.


----------



## bargnani83 (31 Ottobre 2014)

auguri cigno di Utrecht.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (31 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ero allo stadio il giorno dell'addio al calcio di Albertini.
> Al gol di Van Basten c'è stato un boato e a molta gente è scesa più di una lacrima (sottoscritto compreso ).
> Forse questo basta per far capire la grandezza di Marco.



cross come quello di Evani (ad aggirare l'avversario di fronte) non li vediamo dai tempi di Serginho.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Ottobre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> cross come quello di Evani (ad aggirare l'avversario di fronte) non li vediamo dai tempi di Serginho.



Evani anche quell'età oggi sarebbe uno dei migliori terzini sinistri a livello mondiale con la crisi che c'è in quel ruolo 
Se non erro quella sera oltre a Ronaldinho c'era anche un giovanissimo Leo Messi (che aveva 19 anni).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2014)

Tanti tanti Auguri Fenomeno.


----------



## smallball (31 Ottobre 2014)

tanti auguri grande campione....onorato di essere stato presente allo stadio il giorno di Milan Goteborg 4-0


----------



## dioscuro84 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Pura poesia, quando stavo iniziando a godermelo all'età di 8-9 anni dopo poco si è ritirato..ancora oggi è una ferita aperta che non si rimarginerà mai.. Ricordo Forza Milan dopo Milan-Göteborg 4-0 li dedicò un servizio dal titolo "pensavo fosse calcio invece era Van Basten" avrebbe vinto anche la Champions 1992-93 da solo se stava bene, quelli dell OM potevano pure doparsi ma il primo tempo finiva 3-1 per noi..
Un bel video per il suo compleanno, dell Europeo 88 vinto anche quello da solo con tutto il repertorio, destro, sinistro, testa, rigore, classe e potenza:


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Fenomeno puro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2015)

Fa veramente troppo male ripensare a quanto avrebbe ancora potuto dare..con la sua classe avrebbe dettato legge fino a 35 anni almeno..
Da un punto di vista sportivo il suo ritiro per me ha rappresentato la sofferenza più grande dopo la morte di Senna..neanche il mondiale perso col Brasile o Istanbul mi hanno fatto soffrire tanto..ero piccolo allora, non riuscivo a crederci che non l'avrei più visto giocare..


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2015)

No dai ragazzi pietà, nel giorno che si parla di Destro leggo questo nome e sto male


----------



## davoreb (14 Gennaio 2015)

Stavo pensando a van Basten ed i 3 palloni d'oro, considerato che nel 94 ha vinto stoichkov, nel 95 weha e nel 96 sammer quanti altri palloni d'oro avrebbe vinto?

Per me come minimo altri due forse di più.

purtroppo l'ho visto giocare pochissimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando a van Basten ed i 3 palloni d'oro, considerato che nel 94 ha vinto stoichkov, nel 95 weha e nel 96 sammer quanti altri palloni d'oro avrebbe vinto?
> 
> Per me come minimo altri due forse di più.
> 
> purtroppo l'ho visto giocare pochissimo.



Di certo visto il livello mostruoso a cui stava giocando avrebbe vinto quello del '93 a scapito di Baggio (che sono contento però ne abbia uno)
Poi dipende molto da che risultati avremmo ottenuto anche noi come squadra ma è probabile che anche nel '94 e nel '95 avrebbe potuto ambirci..poi però c'è stata anche l'apertura del pallone d'oro ai non europei, c'era il mondiale, arrivarono Ronaldo e Zidane..io credo che 4 li avrebbe vinti sicuro ma difficilmente 5 (anche perché già dargliene 4 voleva dire riconoscere che era superiore a Platini e visto che al tempo il titolo lo assegnava france football non era detto l'avrebbero ammesso platealmente)


----------



## Dany20 (17 Gennaio 2015)

Peccato che si è ritirato subito ma sarà sempre uno degli attaccanti più forti di sempre. Chissà, avrebbe segnato ancora tanto, vinto tanto e forse un altro pallone d'oro.


----------



## dioscuro84 (18 Gennaio 2015)

Sicuramente avrebbe vinto almeno altri due Palloni d'oro e il Milan qualche Coppa in più..col Marsiglia con un centravanti nello stato in cui era nel 92-93 il primo tempo finiva 3 o 4 a 1 anche se giocavamo in 9 perchè due se l'erano venduta..le occasioni le avemmo ma non finalizzammo..
Ho caricato da poco un video sul mio canale youtube, una delle ultime partite che giocò prima di operarsi alla caviglia il famoso 4-0 al Göteborg..si è fermato proprio quando stava raggiungendo l'apice..quell'anno avrebbe battuto anche il record storico assoluto di marcature nel campionato italiano, era già a 12 gol dopo poche giornate (4 al Napoli, 4 al Pescara e 2 alla viola tanto per capire la media) ne avrebbe segnati 35 almeno..
Il Pallone d'oro 93 Baggio lo vedeva col binocolo..


----------



## Torros (20 Gennaio 2015)

Baggio era il migliore al mondo nel 93, nel 94 stoichkov lo ha vinto meritatamente, Sammer ha vinto da protagonista l'europeo, meritato pure il suo. 
Pallone d'oro trofeo quasi sempre puramente mediatico.


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2015)

20 anni fa succedeva questo:


----------



## Snake (18 Agosto 2015)

cosi però mi fai piangere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (18 Agosto 2015)

Proprio eri sera andando allo stadio a vedere la partita di coppa Italia chissà perché mi è tornato in mente un altra partita a cui ho assistito: la prima a San Siro di Van Basten, partita di coppa Italia contro il Bari,
c'era curiosità per questo giovane considerato un potenziale campione, 
il suo debutto fu da predestinato, subito un gran gol in una partita vinta 5-0, peccato che poco dopo ebbe un lungo infortunio che lo mise fuori causa per quasi tutto il resto della stagione.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Proprio eri sera andando allo stadio a vedere la partita di coppa Italia chissà perché mi è tornato in mente un altra partita a cui ho assistito: la prima a San Siro di Van Basten, partita di coppa Italia contro il Bari,
> c'era curiosità per questo giovane considerato un potenziale campione,
> il suo debutto fu da predestinato, subito un gran gol in una partita vinta 5-0, peccato che poco dopo ebbe un lungo infortunio che lo mise fuori causa per quasi tutto il resto della stagione.



beh, ieri era il ventennale esatto dal suo addio al calcio. Quanto ho pianto quella sera


----------



## Pier_rossonero (18 Agosto 2015)

Credo il più grande attaccante almeno degli ultimi 30 anni, e comunque uno dei primi 3 di tutti i tempi


----------



## Ba Matte (1 Settembre 2015)

Peccato che per età anagrafica non ho potuto vederlo, ma Lui ormai è una leggeda non solo del Milan ma del calcio.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2015)

Ba Matte ha scritto:


> Peccato che per età anagrafica non ho potuto vederlo, ma Lui ormai è una leggeda non solo del Milan ma del calcio.



Cosa ti sei perso......


----------



## bargnani83 (31 Ottobre 2015)

auguri a marco van basten per i suoi 51 anni


----------



## BossKilla7 (31 Ottobre 2015)

Auguri o immenso


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (31 Ottobre 2015)

Auguri Campione


----------



## Il Genio (2 Novembre 2015)

Con colpevole ritardo mi unisco agli auguri all'unico uomo al mondo che sia riuscito a farmi piangere per il calcio (prima del primo gol di mio figlio, ma erano - le seconde - lacrime di gioia).
Seppur certo del suo ritiro da mesi, forse anni, durante i quali però la fiammella della speranza non voleva spegnersi, il giorno in cui smise ufficialmente piansi a dirotto come un bimbo e se mi chiedete di ricordare anche un solo minuto della partita che si stava giocando nell'occasione (un trofeo Berlusconi), non ne sono mai stato capace, ho vissuto quella partita, allo stadio, in stato catatonico, immaginando il futuro solo ed esclusivamente a tinte scure.
*MARCO GOL MARCO GOL MARCO GOOOOL*


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2015)

Difficile immaginare, oggi, che sia esistita un'era in cui al Milan si ritirava uno come Van Basten e nello stesso anno si arrivava in finale di Champions...


----------



## wildfrank (9 Novembre 2015)

Raga, sono "lievemente" OT, su Gazzettatv stanno trasmettendo una replica delle "leggende del calcio" con Pa-Paolino Maldini.....tutti quei trofei di quegli anni...che squadra avevamo...e uno della sua levatura schifato da galliani....una vergogna senza limiti


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Luglio 2016)

E' sempre molto difficile stilare classifiche mettendo a confronto giocatori di epoche diverse ma in questo caso non ho dubbi...Marco Van Basten è il più grande calciatore che ho visto con la maglia Rossonera...di lui è stato detto tutto...inutile ripetere per l'ennesima volta che se non fosse stato per l'infortunio che gli ha stroncato la carriera Pelè e Maradona avrebbero un avversario in più nel contendersi la palma di miglior giocatore di tutti i tempi
Se dovessi descriverlo in poche parole....un giocatore di biliardo prestato al calcio...grande Marco...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2016)

sbagliato thread


----------



## Eziomare (26 Luglio 2016)

Ho saputo di recente che il giornalista Scanzi alcuni anni fa ha scritto un libro su Van Basten, si intitola "il canto del cigno". L'ho acquistato online, dovrebbe arrivarmi a giorni. L'avete letto voi?


----------



## Coripra (26 Luglio 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Ho saputo di recente che il giornalista Scanzi alcuni anni fa ha scritto un libro su Van Basten, si intitola "il canto del cigno". L'ho acquistato online, dovrebbe arrivarmi a giorni. L'avete letto voi?



Io l'ho letto tempo fa: me l'aveva regalato mia sorella.. che vuoi che ti dica: bellissimo e commovente...
e ho scoperto alcune cose che non sapevo...
sigh... che tempi...


----------



## TrueOgre (6 Settembre 2016)

Sono dell 80 e me lo sono goduto allo stadio con il babbo, mi sono anche visto la doppietta in finale di coppa campioni


----------



## 666psycho (6 Settembre 2016)

un mito, mi sono innamorato del milan sopratutto grazie a lui.


----------



## Victorss (9 Settembre 2016)

Io sono dell'88 ma mi ricordo che per il mio povero Zio (pace all'anima sua), a cui devo il mio essere Milanista, era una sorta di semi-dio.. tanto che mi faceva vedere le videocasette delle sue partite e documentari sulla sua carriera.
Che giocatore ragazzi, il centravanti più forte di tutti i tempi e ha smesso a 28 anni..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Settembre 2016)

Il cigno di Utrecht.. uno dei più grandi di tutti i tempi


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2016)

non so se è stato scritto, ma la saete la stitstica più impressionante di MVB?
Il Milan ha vinto ogni partita in cui lui ha segnato.
Non so se vi rendete conto. 
Non esisteva pareggio o sconfitta se Van basten segnava.

Io credo che sia la statistica più assurda della storia del calcio, soprattutto se vediamo quanti gol ha segnato!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non so se è stato scritto, ma la saete la stitstica più impressionante di MVB?
> Il Milan ha vinto ogni partita in cui lui ha segnato.
> Non so se vi rendete conto.
> Non esisteva pareggio o sconfitta se Van basten segnava.
> ...


 Assurdo...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (15 Settembre 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non so se è stato scritto, ma la saete la stitstica più impressionante di MVB?
> Il Milan ha vinto ogni partita in cui lui ha segnato.
> Non so se vi rendete conto.
> Non esisteva pareggio o sconfitta se Van basten segnava.
> ...


Non sai quanto mi mortifichi correggere questo post ma purtroppo la statistica è errata
Può darsi che non ci furono sconfitte ma non furono tutte vittorie
Ricordo che nella stagione 1991/92 la partita decisiva Milan-Juventus finì in pareggio...vantaggio di Van Basten e pareggio di Casiraghi
Perdonami...


----------



## pipporo (15 Settembre 2016)

1-1 a Madrid , semifinale coppa campioni


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Settembre 2016)

Non so perché mi è venuto in mente, ma mi sembra il caso di raccontarlo.

Da qualche parte in rete trovai un tizio che affermava in maniera convinta che Van Basten non fosse niente di che, o comunque inferiore a Llorente perché lo spagnolo almeno il mondiale lo aveva vinto mentre il mediocrissimo Marco no. Era sicuramente un ragazzino/bambino però mi fa pena ugualmente.

E' sempre interessante leggere perle su quanto un giocatore sia forte in base a quanto vinto in carriera, ricordo anche di molti interisti considerare Thiago Silva un mediocre perché non aveva vinto nulla (si parla di prima del 2011, quindi). Praticamente Zanetti sarebbe diventato un ottimo giocatore solo una volta passati i 30 anni, visto che prima non aveva vinto una mazza. Ma, soprattutto, nel complesso Cristian Brocchi sarebbe un calciatore migliore di Totti (nel complesso, prima che arrivi il solito ed ormai stra abusato "sono ruoli diversi, non si possono paragonareh!11!!") perché ha vinto di più l'ex milanista...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (20 Settembre 2016)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Non so perché mi è venuto in mente, ma mi sembra il caso di raccontarlo.
> 
> Da qualche parte in rete trovai un tizio che affermava in maniera convinta che Van Basten non fosse niente di che, o comunque inferiore a Llorente perché lo spagnolo almeno il mondiale lo aveva vinto mentre il mediocrissimo Marco no. Era sicuramente un ragazzino/bambino però mi fa pena ugualmente.
> 
> E' sempre interessante leggere perle su quanto un giocatore sia forte in base a quanto vinto in carriera, ricordo anche di molti interisti considerare Thiago Silva un mediocre perché non aveva vinto nulla (si parla di prima del 2011, quindi). Praticamente Zanetti sarebbe diventato un ottimo giocatore solo una volta passati i 30 anni, visto che prima non aveva vinto una mazza. Ma, soprattutto, nel complesso Cristian Brocchi sarebbe un calciatore migliore di Totti (nel complesso, prima che arrivi il solito ed ormai stra abusato "sono ruoli diversi, non si possono paragonareh!11!!") perché ha vinto di più l'ex milanista...


Sono stato abbonato al Milan per quindici anni e se dovessi raccontare quello che ho sentito con le mie orecchie non ci credereste...
Gente che criticava Maldini arrivando persino ad insultarlo pesantemente...questo per dire che le opinioni sono le più disparate ed al peggio non c'è mai fine...
Come quelle che racconti sul conto di Van Basten...opinioni che come tutte vanno rispettate ma...se qualcuno nutre dubbi sulla forza di questo giocatore secondo me ha capito poco di questo sport... perchè sicuramente Maradona è stato mandato sulla terra dagli Dei del calcio...ma un giocatore con la completezza di Van Basten è una delle ''opere'' migliori che si sono viste...probabilmente un quadro dipinto dagli stessi Dei...


----------



## de sica (31 Ottobre 2016)

Auguri a te, cigno di Utrecht! Il più grande attaccante che abbia vestito la nostra Gloriosa Maglia e per me tra i più forti giocatori della storia del calcio, insieme a Maradona e Pelé. 

Ancora auguri Campione Immortale!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (31 Ottobre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Auguri a te, cigno di Utrecht! Il più grande attaccante che abbia vestito la nostra Gloriosa Maglia e per me tra i più forti giocatori della storia del calcio, insieme a Maradona e Pelé.
> 
> Ancora auguri Campione Immortale!!




Auguri, campionissimo!!! 
Altri 52 anni di successi.


----------



## Coripra (31 Ottobre 2016)

Groeten, mijn "champion"!!!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (31 Ottobre 2016)

Tanti auguri Cigno
Quanti bellissimi ricordi...che splendidi anni abbiamo passato insieme...peccato solo per quella sera che hai fatto il giro di campo dopo aver annunciato che chiudevi con il calcio giocato...
Ero al mio solito posto e con gli occhi umidi ho rivisto tutte le meraviglie che ci hai regalato...ed il pensiero che non le avrei mai più viste ha trasformato quella serata nel momento più triste che ho trascorso a San Siro...
Anche se sono passati tanti anni tu ed i tuoi ''fratelli'' Ruud e Frank siete sempre nel mio cuore da tifoso...a chi mi parla di calcio e calciatori stellari ribatto sempre con orgoglio che io ho visto il meglio...io ho visto giocare il Milan dei Tre Olandesi...
Ancora tanti auguri Marco...


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Novembre 2016)

Semplicemente il miglior 9 di tutti i tempi.


----------



## de sica (31 Ottobre 2017)

Auguri al giocatore più forte che abbia mai vestito la maglia del Milan 
Il più grande rimpianto di non averlo mai visto dal vivo
Probabilmente è stato uno dei giocatori più forti al mondo di tutti i tempi, insieme a Maradona e Pelé..

Auguri Cigno


----------



## Ruuddil23 (31 Ottobre 2017)

Auguri olandese volante


----------



## 7vinte (31 Ottobre 2017)

Auguri Marcolino


----------



## IlCigno (25 Giugno 2018)

Poco fa, scorrendo i post su fb, ne ho trovato uno di eurosport. 
25.06.1988 
30 anni dal gol di MVB alla Russia. 
“Ho pensato di stoppare la palla, ma avrei avuto problemi a liberarmi dei difensori. Così ho tentato il tiro sapendo che sarebbe stato difficile segnare. Quando ho visto la palla entrare, è stata una sensazione fantastica.” Marco Van Basten.


Oggi è stata una giornata difficile. Ho voluto condividere per consolarci un po’.
Forza Milan Sempre.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Giugno 2018)

IlCigno ha scritto:


> Poco fa, scorrendo i post su fb, ne ho trovato uno di eurosport.
> 25.06.1988
> 30 anni dal gol di MVB alla Russia.
> “Ho pensato di stoppare la palla, ma avrei avuto problemi a liberarmi dei difensori. Così ho tentato il tiro sapendo che sarebbe stato difficile segnare. Quando ho visto la palla entrare, è stata una sensazione fantastica.” Marco Van Basten.
> ...


giocatore meraviglioso


----------



## Rivera10 (31 Ottobre 2018)

Auguri al piu' grande centravanti che io abbia mai visto giocare. Le tue imprese sono leggenda!!!


----------



## impero rossonero (31 Ottobre 2018)

il cigno...


----------



## 7vinte (31 Ottobre 2018)

Augurissimi!


----------

